# 4TH ANNUAL SHOW AT THE B&I ∙



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

*3 SETS OF WHEELS * 
*AND MANY MORE THINGS * 
*BRING YOUR HOPPERS, SHOW CARS, BIKES, TRUCKS*


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

flyer not coming up!


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

*see if this works better......*


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

i see it now thanks!


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Looks really good you guys and you know we will support you. And if you all can, I need some help to make a benefit show for Chago on the 11th of September. Just pass the word as well as some hustle for me if you could. And PM me with your addresses again so when I get the flyers done I can send you some. Thanks Much love..

THE JENDA'S


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Apr 4 2005, 09:58 AM
> *Looks really good you guys and you know we will support you. And if you all can, I need some help to make a benefit show for Chago on the 24th of July. Just pass the word as well as some hustle for me if you could. And PM me with your addresses again so when I get the flyers done I can send you some. Thanks Much love..
> 
> THE JENDA'S
> [snapback]2950949[/snapback]​*


pm sent


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Apr 4 2005, 07:58 AM
> *Looks really good you guys and you know we will support you. And if you all can, I need some help to make a benefit show for Chago on the 24th of July. Just pass the word as well as some hustle for me if you could. And PM me with your addresses again so when I get the flyers done I can send you some. Thanks Much love..
> 
> THE JENDA'S
> [snapback]2950949[/snapback]​*


let me check with the guys more than likely we will be there. you know we will help !!!


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Apr 4 2005, 01:48 PM
> *pm sent
> [snapback]2952522[/snapback]​*


  :dunno:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE_@Apr 6 2005, 10:56 PM
> *  :dunno:
> [snapback]2965021[/snapback]​*


that meant i have sent her a personal message! anymore questions?


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Apr 7 2005, 06:24 AM
> *that meant i have sent her a personal message! anymore questions?
> [snapback]2966882[/snapback]​*


DAMM :0 its all good Dawg.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE_@Apr 7 2005, 09:46 PM
> *DAMM      :0  its all good Dawg.
> [snapback]2970389[/snapback]​*


no harm intended! maybe i worded it the wrong way!


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Apr 8 2005, 05:52 AM
> *no harm intended! maybe i worded it the wrong way!
> [snapback]2971705[/snapback]​*


lets keep it koo on here bro just trying to get the word out on our show.....
kool?


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Hi Homie Bakersfield, your home girl luv's you :wave:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE_@Apr 9 2005, 08:21 PM
> *lets keep it koo on here bro just trying to get the word out on our show.....
> kool?
> [snapback]2977506[/snapback]​*


like i said if i said it the wrong way then my bad homie. not trying to have any bad blood with anyone. we are all family. much love!


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Apr 4 2005, 09:58 AM
> *Looks really good you guys and you know we will support you. And if you all can, I need some help to make a benefit show for Chago on the 24th of July. Just pass the word as well as some hustle for me if you could. And PM me with your addresses again so when I get the flyers done I can send you some. Thanks Much love..
> 
> THE JENDA'S
> [snapback]2950949[/snapback]​*


 Where you planin' the show. Portland. The way it sounds the car could be done by then. It would be cool to see it at your Chago show.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin: I'm here representing BOULEVARD C.C. See at the shows. :biggrin: 
I'm new to layitlow. Later :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Apr 10 2005, 01:08 PM
> *Where you planin' the show. Portland. The way it sounds the car could be done by then. It would be cool to see it at your Chago show.
> [snapback]2979416[/snapback]​*



Yes exactlly, we will be working on that. And the show will be in Portland, OR at Fashion Mall down by MLK and Portland Meadows Delta Park Area. I will get the exact address soon.


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Apr 10 2005, 03:25 PM
> *Yes exactlly, we will be working on that. And the show will be in Vancouver, WA at Pearson Field, thats where all the old airplanes are at. It's very big and they have car shows there all thru the summer on Wednesday nights. Ours however will be on the weekend.
> [snapback]2979444[/snapback]​*


Kewl :thumbsup:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Apr 10 2005, 03:25 PM
> *Yes exactlly, we will be working on that. And the show will be in Vancouver, WA at Pearson Field, thats where all the old airplanes are at. It's very big and they have car shows there all thru the summer on Wednesday nights. Ours however will be on the weekend.
> [snapback]2979444[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Apr 10 2005, 03:25 PM
> *Yes exactlly, we will be working on that. And the show will be in Vancouver, WA at Pearson Field, thats where all the old airplanes are at. It's very big and they have car shows there all thru the summer on Wednesday nights. Ours however will be on the weekend.
> [snapback]2979444[/snapback]​*


Hydrogir I'm puttin' out word of mouth. Will you be doin' flyers?
:biggrin: l 
Sorry BKRSFLDHOMIE not trying to tread over your topic. Your show look like it will be tight! R.I. will be in the house.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Apr 13 2005, 09:10 AM
> *Hydrogir I'm puttin'  out word of mouth. Will you be doin' flyers?
> :biggrin: l
> Sorry BKRSFLDHOMIE not trying to tread over your topic. Your show look like it will be tight! R.I. will be in the house.   :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2994812[/snapback]​*


I'm sorry to BKRSFIELDHOMIE, I will make my own topic so people can respond there K.. Much love

And TEGOJUA yes there will be flyers I'm still in the process of finalizing the sponsers and I want them to be on the flyers. Thank you and look for THE GLADIATOR SERIES SHOW TOPIC to get the infomation as it's available. PM me your address also and I will send some your way.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

Who is planning to be at the B&I show?


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@Apr 15 2005, 09:04 AM
> *Who is planning to be at the B&I show?
> [snapback]3004850[/snapback]​*


Jenda's willl be in the house


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

Any body else?


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Apr 15 2005, 07:14 PM
> *Jenda's willl be in the house
> [snapback]3007666[/snapback]​*


Cool, hope to meet you guys before that.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

yeah we there


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Apr 13 2005, 09:10 AM
> *Hydrogir I'm puttin'  out word of mouth. Will you be doin' flyers?
> :biggrin: l
> Sorry BKRSFLDHOMIE not trying to tread over your topic. Your show look like it will be tight! R.I. will be in the house.   :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2994812[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: its all good as long as the info gets out


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Apr 18 2005, 07:31 PM
> *yeah we there
> [snapback]3018287[/snapback]​*


cool


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

Where are my homies? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

No homies around. :tears: :tears: :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Hi honey!!! Everything is getting closer...Can't wait


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@May 12 2005, 11:41 AM
> *Hi honey!!! Everything is getting closer...Can't wait
> [snapback]3130280[/snapback]​*


Me to!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@May 12 2005, 04:29 PM
> *
> [snapback]3131952[/snapback]​*


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

nice to meet you guys Jenda :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

ok, whatz really good with cha all, I am ready for the showmaybe, depned son work and school schedule. Just promise me that I will see some good hopping and hopefully no fighting, just some good old whole some fun!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@May 16 2005, 04:55 PM
> *ok, whatz really good  with cha all, I am ready for the showmaybe, depned son work and school schedule. Just promise me that  I will see some good hopping and  hopefully no fighting, just some good old whole some fun!
> [snapback]3145672[/snapback]​*


whaddup gal hope to see you there! :wave:


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@May 16 2005, 04:56 PM
> *whaddup gal hope to see you there!  :wave:
> [snapback]3145679[/snapback]​*


i will try! hope to see u there too!


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

Jr is gay :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@May 16 2005, 09:38 PM
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> [snapback]3147136[/snapback]​*


stupid
:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

You don't want none of this Jr. :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

Come and get some. :nono: :nono:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@May 17 2005, 03:45 PM
> *Come and get some.  :nono:  :nono:
> [snapback]3150883[/snapback]​*


 :buttkick:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@May 17 2005, 07:06 PM
> *:buttkick:
> [snapback]3151652[/snapback]​*


Hiding behind a screen, tough guy.
:twak: :twak:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

:wave: Hi Homies......................Much Love


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@May 18 2005, 11:26 AM
> *:wave: Hi Homies......................Much Love
> [snapback]3154584[/snapback]​*


Hi :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@May 18 2005, 06:25 PM
> *uffin:
> [snapback]3156447[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

Jr is not gay, he's just slow. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LOOKS LIKE A CANT MISS EVENT :biggrin:
[attachmentid=172845]


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@May 19 2005, 08:56 PM
> *LOOKS LIKE A CANT MISS EVENT :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=172845]
> [snapback]3161535[/snapback]​*


You know it.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Guess who's Birthday this event falls on??? Yep it's my BIG 50TH so we going to party or what??? Maybe get the meeting hall at a big hotel and have a keg and booze the night before the show. Any one down for this?? Just wanna have some fun so I DON'T FEEL SO OLD.......................


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@May 24 2005, 08:07 AM
> *Guess who's Birthday this event falls on??? Yep it's my BIG 50TH so we going to party or what??? Maybe get the meeting hall at a big hotel and have a keg and booze the night before the show. Any one down for this?? Just wanna have some fun so I DON'T FEEL SO OLD.......................
> [snapback]3176749[/snapback]​*


Some of us are going to try to go down there on Saturday to meet up with you guy, and have some fun. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@May 24 2005, 11:32 AM
> *Some of us are going to try to go down there on Saturday to meet up with you guy, and have some fun.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3177479[/snapback]​*


DROOP LET ME KNOW IF YOUR STILL DOWN TO ROLL ON SAT :wave:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@May 24 2005, 07:47 PM
> *DROOP LET ME KNOW IF YOUR STILL DOWN TO ROLL ON SAT :wave:
> [snapback]3179259[/snapback]​*


I can't go I got to on my car, sorry homie.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## BABYDOLL206 (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@May 26 2005, 02:02 PM
> *:wave:
> [snapback]3186818[/snapback]​*



WUD UP DROOP ITZ ME GUERA COMING OUT OF SEA-TOWN YOUP YOUP WELL ANYWAYZ YOU WANT TO HELP ME PUT IN MY RUG LATER ON TODAY O QUE ???
HAPPY SAYZ WUD UPPERS!  SO YA THEN CARINA COULD HOOK THE ENCHALADAS UP AGAIN :biggrin: SO TELL CARINA TO HIT ME UP ON THE CELLIE TOMARO K PUES ALRATZ ((((( .: LA GUERA :. ))))))) (^_~)


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

:wave: everybody


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@May 27 2005, 07:57 AM
> *:wave: everybody
> [snapback]3189597[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

BIG BOULEVARD REPRESENTING HERE


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

:biggrin: & :tears: :scrutinize: :worship:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@May 30 2005, 10:49 AM
> *:wave:
> [snapback]3200818[/snapback]​*


WTF?


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@May 30 2005, 10:49 AM
> *:wave:
> [snapback]3200818[/snapback]​*


WTF?


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Now I can come up in this topic and really put it down as you can see we now have the big BOULEVARD C.C. in our hearts and you know we are here for whatever you need. Now people out there this is going to be a show you MUST NOT MISS, we got plans in the making as I'm typing this that will make this show one that will be well remembered. Now mark those calendars and plan on one of the biggest shows ever... Hope to see all of my northwest riders there, we will be crackin off something NEW for the northwest at this event so don't make plans for nothing else. Come on out and have some fun with our Family....


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

you can count on us to be there! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE_@May 30 2005, 10:29 AM
> *:biggrin:  &  :tears:    :scrutinize:      :worship:
> [snapback]3200548[/snapback]​*


lol :biggrin:


----------



## BABYDOLL206 (May 20, 2005)

[attachmentid=180244][I]*WUD UP BOULEVARD GOOD JOB @ THE CAR SHOW :thumbsup: WELL ANYWAYZ C YOU ALL TOMARRO @ THE SHOP 4 THE MEETING LATERZ
(((( .: MIZZ GUERA :.))))) (((((^_~)))) ALRATZ*[/I]


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BABYDOLL206_@May 31 2005, 11:34 PM
> *[attachmentid=180244][I]WUD UP BOULEVARD GOOD JOB @ THE CAR SHOW :thumbsup: WELL ANYWAYZ C YOU ALL TOMARRO @ THE SHOP 4 THE MEETING LATERZ
> ((((  .: MIZZ GUERA :.)))))    (((((^_~))))      ALRATZ[/I]
> [snapback]3208084[/snapback]​*


Nice meeting you and you are a pretty lady! See ya soon  

THE JENDA'S


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

Hey hey ya all.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey ill be at the show repin Boulevard. Hey Brandy im down for that party too. If you guys need any help with the show let me know and i can see what i can do. 

~Shayne


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jun 1 2005, 12:18 PM
> *Hey ill be at the show repin Boulevard.  Hey Brandy im down for that party too.  If you guys need any help with the show let me know and i can see what i can do.
> 
> ~Shayne
> [snapback]3209728[/snapback]​*


Cool


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABYDOLL206_@Jun 1 2005, 12:34 AM
> *[attachmentid=180244][I]WUD UP BOULEVARD GOOD JOB @ THE CAR SHOW :thumbsup: WELL ANYWAYZ C YOU ALL TOMARRO @ THE SHOP 4 THE MEETING LATERZ
> ((((  .: MIZZ GUERA :.)))))    (((((^_~))))      ALRATZ[/I]
> [snapback]3208084[/snapback]​*


Thats my homie. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jun 1 2005, 11:18 AM
> *Hey ill be at the show repin Boulevard.  Hey Brandy im down for that party too.  If you guys need any help with the show let me know and i can see what i can do.
> 
> ~Shayne
> [snapback]3209728[/snapback]​*


You know you are invited!! I will keep you posted as well as the rest of the crew.. P-town reppin BLVD C.C. to the fullest..


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@Jun 2 2005, 01:13 PM
> *
> [snapback]3214957[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

I JUST WANT TO SAY BOULEVARD CC WAS LOOKING GOOD IN CHEHALIS :thumbsup: I BEEN PROMOTING OTHER SHOWS RIGHT NOW BECAUSE THERE CLOSER BUT I WILL BE AT THIS ONE AND I WILL DO WHAT I CAN TO MAKE IT CRACK, ABEL WHATS UP DOG!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 3 2005, 09:35 AM
> *I JUST WANT TO SAY BOULEVARD CC WAS LOOKING GOOD IN CHEHALIS :thumbsup:  I BEEN PROMOTING OTHER SHOWS RIGHT NOW BECAUSE THERE CLOSER BUT I WILL BE AT THIS ONE AND I WILL DO WHAT I CAN TO MAKE IT CRACK, ABEL WHATS UP DOG!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3219170[/snapback]​*


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 3 2005, 08:35 AM
> *I JUST WANT TO SAY BOULEVARD CC WAS LOOKING GOOD IN CHEHALIS :thumbsup:  I BEEN PROMOTING OTHER SHOWS RIGHT NOW BECAUSE THERE CLOSER BUT I WILL BE AT THIS ONE AND I WILL DO WHAT I CAN TO MAKE IT CRACK, ABEL WHATS UP DOG!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3219170[/snapback]​*


WHERE IS MY VIDEO? CROWN OR PATRON? SWING THE CUTTY OR JUST SHOW IT?

IF YOU HAVE TIME WHEN YOUR HERE I'LL SHOW YOU MY SECRET PROJECT. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE_@Jun 3 2005, 11:50 PM
> *WHERE IS MY VIDEO? CROWN OR PATRON? SWING THE CUTTY OR JUST SHOW IT?
> 
> IF YOU HAVE TIME WHEN YOUR HERE I'LL SHOW YOU MY SECRET PROJECT.
> ...


Can I get a video to? :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE_@Jun 3 2005, 11:50 PM
> *WHERE IS MY VIDEO? CROWN OR PATRON? SWING THE CUTTY OR JUST SHOW IT?
> 
> IF YOU HAVE TIME WHEN YOUR HERE I'LL SHOW YOU MY SECRET PROJECT.
> ...


Should never ask Nick that of corse he gunna say swing...it sells DVD's....I don't know if you want some of Nicks DVD's, they old anyway :biggrin: :biggrin: 
secrets are made to be broken :biggrin:


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jun 4 2005, 09:26 AM
> *Should never ask Nick that of corse he gunna say swing...it sells DVD's....I don't know if you want some of Nicks DVD's, they old anyway :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> secrets are made to be broken :biggrin:
> [snapback]3223457[/snapback]​*


SELLS WHO'S DVDS, AND I WANT MY ADVANCED COPY OF NEW ONE. OH SHIT NICK HAS A DVD OF CARS SWINGIN YOUR STILL DOEN THAT BRO? LOL J/K CAN'T SWING THE CUTTY ANY WAY MY SON WOULD NOT FORE GIVE ME IF I FUCKED UP HIS CAR.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@Jun 5 2005, 05:19 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3228383[/snapback]​*


Hi Mr.Droopy!!


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jun 5 2005, 06:25 PM
> *Hi Mr.Droopy!!
> [snapback]3228404[/snapback]​*


Hi Hydrogirl :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

BIG BAD BOULEVARD


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Ok people, here it is! This is sorta a pre-show party going down at the: 

Western INN Motel 
9920 S Tacoma Way
Tacoma, WA 98499
Phone #1-253-588-5241

On Saturday August 13th,2005

It will be held in the conference room there. Starts at 4:00 pm til 9:00 pm. So come and have some fun. 

OH P.S. IT'S MY 50th BIRTHDAY PARTY AS WELL... Just thought I would celebrate it with all my homies. Hope to see you there :biggrin: 

The motel is just down a few blocks from the show and the room rates are 69.00 per night if you want to catch a room there. Lets party!!!!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jun 13 2005, 09:03 AM
> *Ok people, here it is! This is sorta a pre-show party going down at the:
> 
> Western INN Motel
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

IS IT THE BEST WESTERN OR THE WESTERN INN??????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jun 13 2005, 09:03 AM
> *Ok people, here it is! This is sorta a pre-show party going down at the:
> 
> Western INN Motel
> ...


This is a anyone that wants to come event right? just trying to make sure it's not just a club members only event.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Jun 13 2005, 04:06 PM
> *IS IT THE BEST WESTERN OR THE WESTERN INN??????????????? :biggrin:
> [snapback]3268605[/snapback]​*


Western INN not the Best Western.. This is Like a Ramada INN, I got a one bedroom suite and a regular room for two nights for 69.00each for each night. So it's not to bad of a price. I stayed at the Ramada INN in Spokane when we went to Lowcos KOS and it was nice. And this is a part of the Ramada INN chain juat a different name. Maybe someone who lives close can roll by the place and let us know. But I think we are alright with it, it's a two star on the rating.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jun 13 2005, 05:54 PM
> *This is a anyone that wants to come event right? just trying to make sure it's not just a club members only event.
> [snapback]3269077[/snapback]​*



Anyone, and I personally invited you remember!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jun 13 2005, 08:20 PM
> *Anyone, and I personally invited you remember!
> [snapback]3269194[/snapback]​*


yeah i know i just didn't want any confusion that's all. just reserved my room! so i'm ready to party that nite.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jun 13 2005, 07:59 PM
> *yeah i know i just didn't want any confusion that's all. just reserved my room! so i'm ready to party that nite.
> [snapback]3269723[/snapback]​*


Cool!!


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> Anyone, and I personally invited you remember!
> [snapback]3269194[/snapback]​


The motel is just down a few blocks from the show and the room rates are 69.00 per night if you want to catch a room there. Lets party!!!!
[snapback]3266360[/snapback]​[/quote]


Sounds like a plan me and wifey have to come through, not far from home! :biggrin:


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jun 13 2005, 09:03 AM
> *Ok people, here it is! This is sorta a pre-show party going down at the:
> 
> Western INN Motel
> ...


 I can dig it girl! :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

This is a NW show that I will be trying to make it to for sure


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jun 14 2005, 12:27 PM
> *This is a NW show that I will be trying to make it to for sure
> [snapback]3271991[/snapback]​*


Where you at the full xtc show this past weekend?


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Jun 14 2005, 10:34 AM
> *Where you at the full xtc show this past weekend?
> [snapback]3272033[/snapback]​*


nope I had to work


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jun 14 2005, 02:04 PM
> *nope I had to work
> [snapback]3272527[/snapback]​*


o thats too bad. i am sure i will u at one of the shows this summer.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Jun 14 2005, 12:35 PM
> *o thats too bad. i am sure i will u at one of the shows this summer.
> [snapback]3272605[/snapback]​*



Shit your black ass could always give my white ass a heads up when your coming over this way... We could always hit pioneer square at night if I cant make the show during the day


----------



## tymiles24 (May 26, 2005)

is there a hop


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

YES THERE'S A HOP?  GO TO PAGE 1 FOR INFO IT'S ON THE FLYER!!!!1


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin: BOULEVARD :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Jun 14 2005, 10:20 PM
> *YES THERE'S A HOP?  GO TO PAGE 1 FOR INFO IT'S ON THE FLYER!!!!1
> [snapback]3274789[/snapback]​*


Hops at the B&I are alway fun to see  You never know what the streets of Lakewood gunna bring :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jun 15 2005, 05:22 AM
> *Hops at the B&I are alway fun to see  You never know what the streets of Lakewood gunna bring :biggrin:
> [snapback]3275379[/snapback]​*


you got that right!


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

Hope everyone comes through :biggrin: .


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Damn back three pages, bump for my family...


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

party

party

party

party

party

party

party


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi family :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

We are moving right along on this... What's up family I miss ALL of you


----------



## BABYDOLL206 (May 20, 2005)

BOULEVARD LA GUERA HERE YOUP YOUP AKA BABYDOLL BOULEVARD C C @ DA SHOW.............


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BABYDOLL206_@Jun 28 2005, 06:47 PM
> *BOULEVARD LA GUERA HERE YOUP YOUP AKA BABYDOLL  BOULEVARD C C @ DA SHOW.............
> [snapback]3335485[/snapback]​*



Hi there girlie :biggrin: miss you


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin: WHAT UP FAMILY :biggrin: 

BIG BAD BOULEVARD HERE


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

CANT WAIT FOR THIS, SEE YOU IN YAKIMA BLVD CC, AND MAKE SURE YOU GUYS BRING ABELS CHIPPIN ASS :biggrin:, WHAT UP HOMEBOY?


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 1 2005, 09:19 AM
> *CANT WAIT FOR THIS, SEE YOU IN YAKIMA BLVD CC, AND MAKE SURE YOU GUYS BRING ABELS CHIPPIN ASS :biggrin:, WHAT UP HOMEBOY?
> [snapback]3349921[/snapback]​*


You won't miss us, when we come in town. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Happy Fourth Family, see you all soon.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

TTT for our family.... SUPPORT THE SHOWS being put down in the Great NORTHWEST..


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

:wave: Hello Family..MUCHO LOVE


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

i heard abel is a jigalo :0


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jul 8 2005, 09:30 AM
> *:wave: Hello Family..MUCHO LOVE
> [snapback]3381569[/snapback]​*


Love you back. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 8 2005, 09:32 AM
> *i heard abel is a jigalo :0
> [snapback]3381576[/snapback]​*


You ever heard that :biggrin: song called "Pimp in my own mind".


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

Yak was tight, need to get a cruz going on over here. Maybe on Friday before our show or after our show, where we can cruz, hit a switch, and not get in trouble by the cops.


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

What about down town 1st ave uffin:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jul 11 2005, 05:50 PM
> *What about down town 1st ave uffin:
> [snapback]3397350[/snapback]​*


Maybe, but the cops.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

I DON'T THINK THE COPS WILL BE TRIPPIN AS LONG AS WE AINT HITTIN SWITCHES ON THE AVE WHERE THEY CAN SEE US ANYWAYZ :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

YOU SAW ME LAST TIME WE WERE DOWNTOWN BRO FUCK IT


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

CANT WAIT FOR THIS ONE... BLVD CC BLOWN UP 05


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Coming up on us real soon, only a month away. Hope to see lots of peeps here, it's going to be fun.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Jul 15 2005, 12:10 PM
> *CANT WAIT FOR THIS ONE... BLVD CC BLOWN UP 05
> [snapback]3418802[/snapback]​*


You know it. :biggrin: :biggrin: 
~BIG BOULEVARD C.C.~


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

DAMN, WISH MY CAR COULD OF MADE IT TO THE PHOTO-SHOOT. :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

TTT


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

~BOULEVARD~


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin: billys car :biggrin:


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 19 2005, 03:54 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]3438457[/snapback]​*


nice monte, be better if it was an ls, jk. :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

BOULEVARD


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

*~BOULEVARD C.C.~ :biggrin:*


----------



## Bubba D (Aug 4, 2004)

doing the bump :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

someone take a gang of pix for me. im stuck out in wyoming for the next 8 months


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@Jul 26 2005, 03:56 AM
> *someone take a gang of pix for me. im stuck out in wyoming for the next 8 months
> [snapback]3480679[/snapback]​*


shit u ost up pics of us u working on all the cool shit i assum estart a post about it


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 26 2005, 04:14 AM
> *shit u post up pics of us u working on all the cool shit i assum estart a post about it
> [snapback]3480689[/snapback]​*



man i would hella like to take pics of what im workin on out here but they have this pretty gay rule that we cant have personal electronics in the shops. but dont worry, when i finish spraying my project car ill sneak a couple shots in


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@Jul 27 2005, 02:10 AM
> *man i would hella like to take pics of what im workin on out here but they have this pretty gay rule that we cant have personal electronics in the shops. but dont worry, when i finish spraying my project car ill sneak a couple shots in
> [snapback]3488496[/snapback]​*


dammit you better.......... :biggrin: 
what's up homeboy? you know i get first peek at the project!


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

haha dont get too excited, its jus a 98 ford escort that we gotta 2 tone. but either way, i can paint npw so the impala and he ranger are gettin done when i come home


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@Jul 27 2005, 03:17 PM
> *haha dont get too excited, its jus a 98 ford escort that we gotta 2 tone. but either way, i can paint npw so the impala and he ranger are gettin done when i come home
> [snapback]3491785[/snapback]​*


an escort..... :0 :0 :0


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

oh yea ESCORT! shavd lambo doors, bagged, fill fiberglassed interior, 6-12 inch woofers in the trunk. 

















haha naw its a stock pos. we gotta push it from the shed to the shop everyday but hey i know how to lay some paint down the right way! and the teachers are gonna let me powercoat parts so i might do the barrels of my rims in a light money type of green and mabey do the knock offs. and today me mitch and dane started on out new systems, me and mitch are doing all fiberglass boxes molded into the interior with a shit loat of lights, mirrors, plexy glass. should be sumthin nice for next years show season.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@Jul 28 2005, 02:11 AM
> *oh yea ESCORT! shavd lambo doors, bagged, fill fiberglassed interior, 6-12 inch woofers in the trunk.
> haha naw its a stock pos. we gotta push it from the shed to the shop everyday    but hey i know how to lay some paint down the right way! and the teachers are gonna let me powercoat parts so i might do the barrels of my rims in a light money type of green and mabey do the knock offs.  and today me mitch and dane started on out new systems, me and mitch are doing all fiberglass boxes molded into the interior with a shit loat of lights, mirrors, plexy glass.  should be sumthin nice for next years show season.
> [snapback]3494879[/snapback]​*


hell yeah. do it up bro then you can do mine


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

To The Top


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Hello family, getting closer only a few weeks away..


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## tijuanasean (Aug 11, 2003)

I'm ready for this one...ttt


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

atleast i know i want be turned around from this show.......can't wait.

is the pre-party still happening?


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> atleast i know i want be turned around from this show.......can't wait.
> 
> is the pre-party still happening?
> 
> Still going to do alittle something, just not doing the conference room rental at the motel. Cost was way to much for it.. But something will be cracking off I'm sure


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

cool


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BRO SO SORRY ABOUT THAT MORNING DRAMA- YOU SHOULDA STAYED AND HOPPED IT INSTEAD


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Aug 8 2005, 11:34 AM~3561148
> *BRO SO SORRY ABOUT THAT MORNING DRAMA- YOU SHOULDA STAYED AND HOPPED IT INSTEAD
> *


 bro i wanted to but i was to damn pissed off and had that feeling of first thought was to get the hell out of portland so i followed my first sense and did that (bounced)!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

thanks for comin to p-town- we appericiates it!! ill be making the drive next weekend :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

sweet.......looking forward to hanging with you again.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

U MY BOY


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Aug 9 2005, 06:16 AM~3569221
> *U MY BOY
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

It's coming like a mad dog, hope to see everybody at the show.. It's going to be a good one..


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GGGRRR RUFF RRUFFF :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Hello Family :wave: see you in a couple days


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

I had some people ask me what the payouts if any would be if there where not 3 cars per class?????


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Aug 8 2005, 11:36 AM~3561153
> *bro i wanted to but i was to damn pissed off and had that feeling of first thought was to get the hell out of portland so i followed my first sense and did that (bounced)!!!!!!
> *


well i found out why i should have followed this and i'm glad i did. i would have had a blow out on the highway coming back or either going out that nite. Monday the rubber on one of my passenger rear just fell the hell off.... :0 so i just bought 4 new tires. so i'm glad i left early and didn't stay for safety sake. :worship: 

so now that it said and done. this weekend is a different story. i aint and i repeat i aint missing no shows!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

bark it out big dog- c u sunday-


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

and you know this......can't wait! :biggrin:


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

THE BIG DAY IS ALMOST HERE!!!!!!! WHO'S GONNA BE THERE? I KNOW THE BIG 503 WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!! WHAT BOUT 509? 604? 425? 360? HEY STEVE I KNOW WE'LL SEE YOU THERE DAWG!!! DAMM CAN'T WAIT TO SEE ALL MY LIL FAM AND LOWRIDING FAM!!! OH SHIT KEV???? I KNOW WE'LL SEE YOU DAWG!! </span>

*OK SAT NITE APROX 10:30 STARTING AT THE B&I GOING TO SEATTLE LETS RIDE YA'LL WHO'S DOWN??????? IT CAN'T JUST BE BLVD C.C. RIDING ALONE AGAIN SO MAN UP AND RIDE AND HAVE SUM FUN!!!!!!!*

<span style=\'color:red\'>JUST FOR THE RECORD ALL ARE WELCOME TO ATTEND OR SHOW WE ARE FOR SHOWS AND LOWRIDING NOT THE HATE.
W B JAY?????


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 11 2005, 02:11 AM~3590488
> *I had some people ask me what the payouts if any would be if there where not 3 cars per class?????
> *


THERE WILL BE A PAY OUT BUT HOW MUCH IS STILL IN QUESTION.


----------



## Super Regal (Jul 25, 2005)

the 425 will be there im bringin my regal


----------



## Super Regal (Jul 25, 2005)

this be her


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE_@Aug 11 2005, 08:33 PM~3597792
> *THERE WILL BE A PAY OUT BUT HOW MUCH IS STILL IN QUESTION.
> *


ok cool any idea just to give some people a heads up??? im down to go rolling too you all know that


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE_@Aug 11 2005, 08:19 PM~3597725
> *THE BIG DAY IS ALMOST HERE!!!!!!! WHO'S GONNA BE THERE? I KNOW THE BIG 503 WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!! WHAT BOUT 509? 604? 425? 360? HEY STEVE I KNOW WE'LL SEE YOU THERE DAWG!!! DAMM CAN'T WAIT TO SEE ALL MY LIL FAM AND LOWRIDING FAM!!! OH SHIT KEV???? I KNOW WE'LL SEE YOU DAWG!! </span>
> 
> OK SAT NITE APROX 10:30 STARTING AT THE B&I GOING TO SEATTLE LETS RIDE YA'LL WHO'S DOWN??????? IT CAN'T JUST BE BLVD C.C. RIDING ALONE AGAIN SO MAN UP AND RIDE AND HAVE SUM FUN!!!!!!!
> ...


360 will be holding it down......

oh yeah i'm down to get my ride on saturday nite....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

where the party saturday


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Aug 12 2005, 07:19 AM~3602994
> *where the party saturday
> *


 :dunno: 

someone post or pm out some details......

BKRSFLDHOMIE.........what's up homie hadn't heard from you in a while.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Aug 12 2005, 06:52 AM~3603119
> *:dunno:
> 
> someone post or pm out some details......
> ...



HUMMMM It's my birthday!!! You all can stop in at the Western INN two blocks from the show and say hello, will have some booze and beer.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Aug 12 2005, 08:42 AM~3603379
> *HUMMMM It's my birthday!!! You all can stop in at the Western INN two blocks from the show and say hello, will have some booze and beer.
> *


yeah already got my room reserved! so i can't wait to get wasted for a good cause!!!!!!!


----------



## tijuanasean (Aug 11, 2003)

The cruise sounds great...the show sounds great...all that is needed is the tequila!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tijuanasean_@Aug 12 2005, 10:46 AM~3604249
> *The cruise sounds great...the show sounds great...all that is needed is the tequila!
> *


poppers or shots?


----------



## LOWRIDERHOMIE (Aug 12, 2005)

I'LL BE THERE THAT IS IF I FINISH MY CAR IN TIME!LOL C YOU SATURDAY


----------



## LOWRIDERHOMIE (Aug 12, 2005)

MAYBE I CAN CATCH A RIDE WITH SOMEBODY!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERHOMIE_@Aug 12 2005, 01:35 PM~3605405
> *MAYBE I CAN CATCH A RIDE WITH SOMEBODY!
> *


who are you?


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

BOULEVARD


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin: WHATS UP BA RIDER YOU BRINGING THE RIDE OUT DOWNTOWN :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Went out rolling tonight not many people out where the fuck was everybody


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 13 2005, 04:10 AM~3609461
> *Went out rolling tonight not many people out where the fuck was everybody
> *


i thought that it was tonite that they we are rolling! i didn't know or i would have rolled i just sat at home and dranked! you rolling tonite?


----------



## tijuanasean (Aug 11, 2003)

I'm gonna try to roll tonight, my car has been giving me problems...but I'm gonna try to roll :angry:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Hey Tone, hell we where out at the casino til 4:00am last night. Staying at the Western Inn in Lakewood Room 350 party is on for tonight for sure. Shit this internet is costing me $1.00 for 15 minutes can you believe that. Whats the world coming to....See you all soon... :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

anybody hiting up downtown tonight


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE_@Mar 31 2005, 11:07 PM~2937896
> *3 SETS OF WHEELS
> AND MANY MORE THINGS
> BRING YOUR HOPPERS, SHOW CARS, BIKES, TRUCKS
> *



TONITE IS IT FOR ALL THOSE REAL RIDAS, STARTING FROM THE B&I TO ???????? WHERE EVA WE END UP AT YA'LL. NOW FOR THOSE WHO DONT UNDERSTAND THATS SAT AUG 13TH LOL :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU GUYS


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Real riders don't make excuses!!! Thats what my shirt says that I'm wearing, hee hee thanks to Milcc and his Avenue Street Wear line of Clothing..Coolness


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE_@Aug 13 2005, 02:29 PM~3610833
> *TONITE IS IT FOR ALL THOSE REAL RIDAS, STARTING FROM THE B&I TO ???????? WHERE EVA WE END UP AT YA'LL. NOW FOR THOSE WHO DONT UNDERSTAND THATS SAT AUG 13TH LOL :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


fo sho! i'll be there!


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

BOULEVARD TODAY AT THE TACOMA B&I

(damn I need some coffee)


----------



## Bubba D (Aug 4, 2004)

If you are not there by now you may just miss out. :0 
or you are in my situation cars not ready :ugh:


----------



## tijuanasean (Aug 11, 2003)

As always, the B&I Show was cool!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

hella good meetin ya bro!!


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks to everyone that came and showed support to Boulevard C.C. today, ya know we got your backs


----------



## Super Regal (Jul 25, 2005)

nice meetin u ryan
loved the dvd
keep em comin


----------



## tijuanasean (Aug 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Aug 14 2005, 09:27 PM~3620567
> *hella good meetin ya bro!!
> *


Yeah homie...good finally gettin to talk to you! Keep doin what your doin!


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

Shit I missed the show today anypics????? :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

good show!


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

I know you guys got some pics ryan, aaron or loriding69? Let me see how ya all put it down. :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Super Regal_@Aug 15 2005, 03:21 AM~3621839
> *nice meetin u ryan
> loved the dvd
> keep em comin
> *



good meeting u dog- keep up that regal!!

got some good hop footage yesterday for vol.2

thanks for everyones support-  

hats off the abel and his crew- they the real deal when it comes to lowriding!!
BLVD CC :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

[attachmentid=245403]
[attachmentid=245404]
[attachmentid=245405]


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

good hop pics.....


----------



## tijuanasean (Aug 11, 2003)

Great job on those hop pics Ryan.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I KNOW U GOTS SOME TIJUANASEAN!!

DONT BE SHY


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Aug 15 2005, 09:52 AM~3626187
> *[attachmentid=245403]
> [attachmentid=245404]
> [attachmentid=245405]
> ...


I let you get away without getting a copy or two of the DVD and you know I can alway use a new shirt..... :biggrin:


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Aug 15 2005, 11:45 AM~3626879
> *good hop pics.....
> *



lets see pix of the lac hoppin


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@Aug 16 2005, 03:02 AM~3633904
> *lets see pix of the lac hoppin
> *


i'll put them up but i didn't do so hot.......my timing was off like hell.....yeah yeah yeah i know no excuses!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

when we gonna see u next shue?


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Aug 16 2005, 10:38 AM~3635709
> *when we gonna see u next shue?
> *


Thats a tuff one since my schedule is all over the place...hopefully The Gladiator event if all goes well at the lastest...but you never know I might just show up in the NEP on a humbug :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Aug 16 2005, 05:46 AM~3634278
> *i'll put them up but i didn't do so hot.......my timing was off like hell.....yeah yeah yeah i know no excuses!!!!!
> *


I didnt see nobody else out there hopping there show car


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Aug 16 2005, 01:41 PM~3636810
> *I didnt see nobody else out there hopping there show car
> *


are you saying that you didn't see it at all or you didn't see anyone else but me hopping?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

he was giving u a compilment for goin out there and doing it!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER+Aug 16 2005, 01:41 PM~3636810-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: thanks bro's and ryan you were like the monkey on my back saying (hop it dammit hop it) :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k

yeah it's all in good fun! trying to get into it now that i got something that i can swang fo sho!


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

o.k. now who has pics of the shoe. I didn't get to make it out but I heard it was the shit.


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

i know loriding69 gots some good pics :thumbsup:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

i didn't really get the chance to take pics cause i was hurting to bad to take any but the ones i took of the club!


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:0 post them pics up homie.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

they are at home and i will post what i got when i get home tonite!


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

CANT FORGET MY DAWG NICK FROM STREETSTARS A LITTLE LATE BUT RITE ON TIME :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

had alot of fun at the show bro! can't wait till next years show.... :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THANKS FOR INVITING US :cheesy: 

CHECK OUT YALLS HOP ON VOL 2. COMMIN OUT IN OCTOBER...


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=247613]
[attachmentid=247614]
[attachmentid=247616]
[attachmentid=247617] :biggrin:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

:0 
[attachmentid=247618]
[attachmentid=247619]
[attachmentid=247620]
[attachmentid=247621]


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=247622]
[attachmentid=247624]
[attachmentid=247626]
[attachmentid=247627]


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=247628]
[attachmentid=247629]
[attachmentid=247631]
[attachmentid=247633]
:cheesy:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=247636]
[attachmentid=247638]
[attachmentid=247639]
[attachmentid=247640]


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=247643]
[attachmentid=247647]


[attachmentid=247650]

[attachmentid=247651]


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

nice pics uffin:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=247652]



[attachmentid=247653]


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by larrylegend_@Aug 17 2005, 01:47 PM~3642937
> *nice pics  uffin:
> *


thnx tried to get what i could. sure i missed some but i think i got most.


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

its all good i know it was hella hot!!!!!!


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

got any of the el camino?


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by larrylegend_@Aug 17 2005, 01:54 PM~3642981
> *got any of the el camino?
> *


Damn I didn't realize I missed it till now. :uh: 




Hell yea it was hot I had a tank top on all day got home and took it of and it still looked like I had it on. Being I'm bout as white as the tank. :biggrin:


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:cheesy: damn those some sweet as rides. Any pics of the hop.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

great pics!!!!!!


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

Some nice Pics and I know there somemore out there.........


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Aug 17 2005, 02:25 PM~3643507
> *great pics!!!!!!
> *



sup big E. ey are you still using that motor i gave you a while back? if not do you think you could send it out to me. cause ima do my install here in about 3 weeks. and i am poor as hell and cant afford a new motor. if not thats cool, ill run 2 pumps till i get back. but i jus wanted to see if u still neded it.


Hows the lac workin for ya theses days


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Aug 17 2005, 02:39 PM~3643244
> *:cheesy:  damn those some sweet as rides. Any pics of the hop.
> *


Whaddup pimpin25 ? No hop pic's my camera had no room. :uh:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice pics


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Aug 17 2005, 03:25 PM~3643507
> *great pics!!!!!!
> *


THNX! Nice meeting you. Props on hoppin' that pretty ass Lac'. I was like damn pulled it out the line up and hopped it! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Aug 17 2005, 01:53 PM~3643693
> *Some nice Pics and I know there somemore out there.........
> *



click here >>>>>>>>STREET STARS DVD


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

GOOD HOP PICS BIG NICK :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by larrylegend_@Aug 17 2005, 02:59 PM~3644175
> *GOOD HOP PICS BIG NICK :thumbsup:
> *



thanks :biggrin:


----------



## tijuanasean (Aug 11, 2003)

Great pics Magic! :biggrin:

I'll have to get you some cow tongue tacos next time...delicious!!!


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tijuanasean_@Aug 17 2005, 06:39 PM~3644707
> *Great pics Magic! :biggrin:
> 
> I'll have to get you some cow tongue tacos next time...delicious!!!
> *


Hey man a few Corona's I'm wit it!  
You commin' up for Cheney?


----------



## tijuanasean (Aug 11, 2003)

When is the Cheney show??? I have to go down to Tijuana one weekend in September for a family wedding...so if doesn't land on that weekend...for sure I'll be there! :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

sup Tegojua how did you do in da show. You going to the surrey show. :biggrin:


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

i think the cheney show is on the 24th of sept.?


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

this used to be my boys shit it's good to see someone been taking care of the thing cause it's a nice coupe :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by larrylegend_@Aug 17 2005, 09:46 PM~3646037
> *i think the cheney show is on the 24th of sept.?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

[attachmentid=248439] :0


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Aug 17 2005, 11:33 PM~3647411
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hey theres my car :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Aug 17 2005, 11:33 PM~3647411
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thanx homie :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000+Aug 16 2005, 03:02 AM~3633904-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here is one for ya. 

but i aint scared to have a good time dammit!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

here are a couple of more hop pics and it's complete with bumpers!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

also complete with bumpers......here's another one


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

sometimes shyt breaks......hell yeah :thumbsup:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tijuanasean+Aug 17 2005, 07:15 PM~3644865-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Yea Yea :biggrin: 

Sept 24th


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Aug 17 2005, 08:09 PM~3645140
> *sup Tegojua how did you do in da show. You going to the surrey show. :biggrin:
> *


I got 2nd Place in division 2 60's street. 

I'm plannin' on Surrey I had a good time last year. I'm kinda thinkin' I might not go cause Vegas is a definite on my list. :biggrin: Pockets aint so deep.


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

damn bro I was hoping to have a huge b-day bash up there.


----------



## shanedog (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@Apr 26 2005, 11:31 AM~3054520
> *Where are my homies? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


they left u


----------



## shanedog (Aug 16, 2005)

watch out 4 lay low next year were comin for u all lay low car club 4 life and yes we have plaques un like some clubs i know


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shanedog_@Aug 29 2005, 11:35 AM~3713438
> *watch out 4 lay low next year were comin for u all lay low car club 4 life and yes we have plaques un like some clubs i know
> *


This guys making me paronoid and shit :ugh:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by shanedog_@Aug 29 2005, 12:35 PM~3713438
> *watch out 4 lay low next year were comin for u all lay low car club 4 life and yes we have plaques un like some clubs i know
> *


Hopefully you will come out rolling downtown with the rest of the riders cuz umm you been MIA lately and a few of them times you said ya ill be down there :0


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

big T when do yall cruz in seatown? when, where, and what time?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Aug 29 2005, 06:36 PM~3715908
> *big T when do yall cruz in seatown? when, where, and what time?
> *


Usually every weekend night around 11pm on untill whenever down by safeco feild thru pioneer square belltown dicks burgers joint up on broadway i woudbe out there this week end thought


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

cool

i sent you a pm bro


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Aug 29 2005, 09:03 PM~3717001
> *cool
> 
> i sent you a pm bro
> *


Got it ill hit ya the next time i go out rolling most likely after the holiday weekend illbe on your side the water for family shit this weekend you ever go to the titty club there in gorst i heard its a shit hole with prego bitches in there LOL


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shanedog_@Aug 29 2005, 12:26 PM~3713373
> *they left u
> *


I know what homies, still gots me.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 29 2005, 09:47 PM~3717291
> *Got it ill hit ya the next time i go out rolling most likely after the holiday weekend illbe on your side the water for family shit this weekend you ever go to the titty club there in gorst i heard its a shit hole with prego bitches in there LOL
> *


naw haven't been to it but heard it's the pits and not good at all only local fools dig that place from what i'm told. oh i guess i need to change my stuff by my avi........don't stay in silverdale anymore......thank god for that :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Almost time to switch the title to 5th annual...


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

[/quote]this used to be my boys shit [/quote]

how's greg been anyways....


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

HAVENT SEEN THIS TOPIC IN A MINUTE


----------

